# Best/Good E Collar?



## GSDBESTK9

Both of our Electric Collars are old and no longer hold charge. We are looking into getting a good one for training. What does everyone use? Which is the most popular or best one to get? Do you know of any web site that has good deals?

Thanks!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I have a Dogtra e-collar. 

The 19000 NCP, I have used this collar previously (used a friends to test out) and I loved it!

Dogtra 1900 NCP Field Star - $249.99 : Dog Equipment, Police Dog, Schutzhund, Service Dog, Dog Agility

Hold's a charge for a long time and I like how I can really adjust the current/shock's degree, it has a nick component as well.


----------



## Klamari

I'm sorta shopping for an e-collar too (won't use it for a while yet though). 

The dogtra online store has the most details on the different series on all the site I've looked at.
Dogtra Field Star 1/2 Mile Remote Trainer 1900NCP, Dogtra Collar

And the workingdogforum just had a thread about this:
Which E-collar - Working Dog Forum

I'm pretty sure I'll be getting the Dogtra 1900NCP as well.


----------



## Courtney

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I have a Dogtra e-collar.
> 
> The 19000 NCP, I have used this collar previously (used a friends to test out) and I loved it!
> 
> Dogtra 1900 NCP Field Star - $249.99 : Dog Equipment, Police Dog, Schutzhund, Service Dog, Dog Agility
> 
> Hold's a charge for a long time and I like how I can really adjust the current/shock's degree, it has a nick component as well.


This is the one we have and really like it.


----------



## DFrost

I have 8 or so of the Dogtra 1900 and even a couple of the older Dogtra 1700. I've used, at one time or another most of them, but I just feel more comfortable with the Dogtra. I don't honestly know if it it is the best or what the best might be. I have though, been very satisfied with the performance, durabiltiy and of course cost of the Dogtra.

DFrost


----------



## RaidersMom

I just bought the Dogtra 1900NCP for Raider. Based on reviews it seems to be the most versatile and reliable.. Dogtra was recommended by our breeder.


----------



## lhczth

I have an older Dogtra collar that I love (over 10 years old). I didn't like some of the models that came out after that mostly because they tended to vary too much in the stim level from one moment to the next. The newer collars my club members have I again like except for having to put the transmitter to the collar to turn it on (what an idiotic design). I don't know the model numbers of the newer collars. A friend has complained about the dial on the Dogtras turning too easily and that needs to be watched. 

I have not cared for the TriTronics collars that I have worked with. I couldn't tell you model numbers. I just found them more difficult to use.


----------



## Lucy Dog

I'm in the middle of training with a dogtra 280ncp. I follow lou's protocols and it's more than enough power for your average dog. I usually have it set around 20 (out of 127 i believe).

I paid $200 for it shipped btw.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

I sent the link to the 19000 NCP to hubby and he saw that a lot of the people complaint that it is too bulky?? Is that true?


----------



## Shaina

I own the 19000 as well, I LOVE it. I don't find it bulkier than any other ecollar I've used (sportdog, petsafe) and it works very well. I've never had an issue with it. My bosses both use dogtra as well and love them.


----------



## GSDElsa

I use the dogtra 1900 as well. Not sure what people are ta lking about re: it being bulky. The handheld is actually quite small.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Out of curiosity, I see a lot of people recommending the 1900 over the 280. Any reasoning behind that?


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I don't find it bulky at all.

Here is a photo of Stark with it on (if what is meant that the device is bulky on the dog?) but I personally find the hand held a good size. It fits in my pocket or around my neck.


----------



## lhczth

My one club member has a 2300 NCP (I just asked). The receiver is very small and the collar works very well (it also charges quickly). I think my other club members have the 1900.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Justine, I think they mean the collar being bulky. 

Thanks! We will look into both of them.


----------



## 65Champagne

I love this collar....(I have removed the e-collar prongs for GSDs, and only use the GPS and tone, but I can tell you it was worth every ridiculous cent I paid for it.

SportDOG Brand TEK 1.0 LT Series Tracker & Trainer GPS+E-Collar Dog Training System | Bass Pro Shops

I know the price just came down $100.00 too. What makes it unique is that it has a vibrate function (like your cell phone), which you can use in place of electrical stimulus. There are three buttons on the control, so you can use tone, vibrate, "snake" or any programmable combination you want. I do a fair amount of backcountry backpacking so I like to know that I can find my dogs by GPS if I ever have to (I have never had to). Collars with tags are good, chips are better, and a dot on a screen telling you your dog is 150 yards north of where you stand is better yet. Training a 100% perfect recall is the best. All four is my insurance policy. BTW, I have had a number of people tell me what an a**%$%e I am for using a shock collar, and when I show them it is only a GPS collar I get the additional joy of watching their "stunned" look because most people don't even know it exists.


----------



## phgsd

I also have the 1900. I bought mine from gundogsupply.com. Unfortunately I lost the transmitter and it's $130 for a new one.
So I kept an eye on ebay and found a whole new collar/transmitter set, almost new, with a cinch-it collar and longer contacts for $150ish.

I don't think it's too bulky...here is Kessy with hers. She's about 65-70 lbs.
I do use the cinch-it collar and I like it a lot.


----------



## holland

I have tritronics-hardly ever use it anymore--would really prefer if I ever train another dog to not use an e-collar at all-but that isn't the topic so...


----------



## Kaity

just wondering, what does everybody use the e-collar for? do any of you think it would be appropriate for Vida to get a citronella or vibrate collar when she charges the cat?


----------



## Lucy Dog

Kaity said:


> just wondering, what does everybody use the e-collar for? do any of you think it would be appropriate for Vida to get a citronella or vibrate collar when she charges the cat?


I just realized this thread was in the schutzhund section of the forum and that's not why I use it. For me, it's just another tool for training. The primary is for a rock solid recall, but it can be used for teaching anything really.

If you follow lou castle's protocols, it's a great way to use the tool without "shocking" the dog. A must read if you're looking into an e-collar.

And here's my beautiful lucy in her dogtra 280... you can barely even tell it's on her.


----------



## 65Champagne

Kaity said:


> just wondering, what does everybody use the e-collar for? do any of you think it would be appropriate for Vida to get a citronella or vibrate collar when she charges the cat?


I think there are a couple of rare occasions where they might be appropriate, but largely, I am not a big fan. If my dogs are off-leash in an area that might have rattle snakes (2 minutes from my house), and I had a chance to catch my dog showing interest in something with fangs, I might still use it. My dearly departed Cheyenne started scratching feverishly at the back door (at about 2 yrs old) and I was afraid she would break the glass. I used the collar for maybe two days and for the next nine years she was convinced that there were bees on the glass. Vibrating for chasing a cat? Not sure it would work but certainly wouldn't hurt. Try to catch just as dog begins to react, once the full on chase ensues it won't be effective.


----------



## 65Champagne

Lucy Dog said:


> I just realized this thread was in the schutzhund section of the forum and that's not why I use it. For me, it's just another tool for training. The primary is for a rock solid recall, but it can be used for teaching anything really.
> 
> If you follow lou castle's protocols, it's a great way to use the tool without "shocking" the dog. A must read if you're looking into an e-collar.
> 
> And here's my beautiful lucy in her dogtra 280... you can barely even tell it's on her.


 Just as a disclaimer, I am not in any way opposed to others who use them (at appropriate stim levels), and I am not involved with Schutzhund or a sport that requires absolute precision.


----------



## lhczth

This is a discussion about the brands people use and recommend for training. Please, let's leave the opinions about using e-collars, training and the pros/cons of e-collars as a training tool for another topic. 

Thank you,

ADMIN Lisa

***


----------



## GSDElsa

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Justine, I think they mean the collar being bulky.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Oooooh. I see. Yeah, the collar is a little bigger than some others, but not so big it would get in the way....who cares about the stupid collar, I care about what I'm having to fumble with in my hand! lol.


----------



## LouCastle

lhczth said:


> The newer collars my club members have I again like except for having to put the transmitter to the collar to turn it on (what an idiotic design).


 

Lisa the old switch had a rubber cover to keep the units waterproof and still allow the movement necessary to turn the switch off and on. But many people used their fingernail to switch the unit off and on. After a while of doing this they'd cut a hole in the rubber cover, letting water leak in and short out the Ecollar. So Dogtra went to the "match the dot" magnetic switch. The cases now have one less place that water can get in. I suggest that you turn the collar on before you put it on the dog and turn it off after you take it off.


----------



## Lucy Dog

LouCastle said:


> Lisa the old switch had a rubber cover to keep the units waterproof and still allow the movement necessary to turn the switch off and on. But many people used their fingernail to switch the unit off and on. After a while of doing this they'd cut a hole in the rubber cover, letting water leak in and short out the Ecollar. So Dogtra went to the "match the dot" magnetic switch. The cases now have one less place that water can get in. I suggest that you turn the collar on before you put it on the dog and turn it off after you take it off.


I was wondering the reasoning behind that design. Seemed weird, but makes sense.


----------



## Bigdogsolo

*Dogtra*



elisabeth_00117 said:


> I have a Dogtra e-collar.
> 
> The 19000 NCP, I have used this collar previously (used a friends to test out) and I loved it!
> 
> Dogtra 1900 NCP Field Star - $249.99 : Dog Equipment, Police Dog, Schutzhund, Service Dog, Dog Agility
> 
> Hold's a charge for a long time and I like how I can really adjust the current/shock's degree, it has a nick component as well.


I would echo others who name Dogtra. Their equipment is pretty solid. Used them for Field Trial Setters and they hold up well, good adjustability/sensitivity,and other traits as previously stated by others.


----------



## tropicalsun

I just traded in an old dogtra for a refurbished Dogtra 1700 from the Collar Clinic. I've used an e-collar for training my hunting labs for years but haven't used on with Markus yet.


----------



## lemans

I use the Dogtra NCP 3502, it's the 2 dog version of the NCP 3500, controls 2 dogs with one transmitter. Very pleased with it, been using it since it first came out.

Until recently they would only hold a charge for a few hours. I changed the batteries on both receivers, and the transmitter, and now they last at least 2-3 days. 

Might be worth it to replace the batteries before buying a new system.


----------



## lhczth

LouCastle said:


> I suggest that you turn the collar on before you put it on the dog and turn it off after you take it off.


I would if this was my collar.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

With the Dogtra 19000 you kinda have to turn it on before hand. There is a button on the bottom of the receiver near the prongs and then the one on the actual remote.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Thank you everyone who replied, we ended up buying the 19000 NCP last week, should have it by this week.


----------



## cee.bell

*E Collar*

I like the Dogtra.... google Dogtra.com.. they are in Torrance CA
I use them because the trainers I go to use them. I told my son and daughter about them and they are now pleased they switched also.


----------



## PaulH

Everyone including trainer and helper in my group swear by Tritronics. I put my Dogtra away and use a Tritronics. My dog responds better to it. Kind of strange but the trainer noticed it over a period of several weeks.
Paul


----------



## mahhi22

Lucy Dog said:


> Out of curiosity, I see a lot of people recommending the 1900 over the 280. Any reasoning behind that?


Can anyone comment on Lucy Dog's question? I'm in the market for a collar & am undecided between the 280 vs 1900. The price difference between the two is only $25.00. Is the 1900 worth the extra money for pet training?


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I was able to use the 19000 series and so I was familiar with it. I have heard MANY good things about this particular collar from club members and other dog handlers.. so I went with what I know and what was recommended to me..


----------



## GSDElsa

No idea the difference, but virtually every working dog person I know that owns a Dogtra has that one. I had about 2 dozens personal reviews in favor of it, so that's what I went with


----------



## Courtney

Carolina, what's your review of the collar so far?


----------



## LouCastle

mahhi22 said:


> Can anyone comment on Lucy Dog's question? I'm in the market for a collar & am undecided between the 280 vs 1900. The price difference between the two is only $25.00. Is the 1900 worth the extra money for pet training?


 
Dogtra makes two levels of Ecollars. One they call the "pet line" and the other they call the "professional line." The first uses "low to medium" power and the second "low to high" power." The highest level on the 280 is about 2/3 of the highest level on the 1900. 

The two collars have the same 1/2 mile range. They have the same battery system that takes 14 hours for a full charge 

I recommend the 1900 because if you ever need the upper range of power, you have it. If you get the 280 and need that upper range, you're of of luck.


----------



## mahhi22

Looks like the Dogtra 1900 is the way to go. Thanks all for the replies & HNY to you all.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Courtney said:


> Carolina, what's your review of the collar so far?


We like it!


----------



## tuffloud1

I just bought the 1900NCP and really am impressed by the quality. It even comes with a very primo case. I was shocked!

Does anyone have the 7100H, if so how do you like the vibration on the transmitter assuring you that the stimulation has been successfully transmitted? I read a review stating that the vibration in the transmitter will go vibrate no matter what, whether the collar is on or off. This would indicate that there is no assurance that stimulation was successful, it just indicates that the button on the transmitter was pressed.

Anyone know anything about this model? It appears to be the same as the 1900NCP, except with the transmitter vibration feature. I would like to get the 7100H instead, but I would like to know if it vibrates only with the button pressed or when the stimulation has been successfully sent.


----------



## LouCastle

The purpose of the vibration is just to let you know that you've actually pressed the button. It's intended for those folks who use their Ecollars while wearing gloves. It has nothing to do with whether or not the receiver has received the signal and it's not intended to do so.


----------



## tuffloud1

LouCastle said:


> The purpose of the vibration is just to let you know that you've actually pressed the button. It's intended for those folks who use their Ecollars while wearing gloves. It has nothing to do with whether or not the receiver has received the signal and it's not intended to do so.


I was thinking that may be the case. The only reason i asked is because i read a review and the reviewer was stating that it was "junk" because even when the collar is off, the transmitter still vibrated giving a "false reading".

After reading the Dogtra description again, it couldn't be any more clear. The transmitter vibrates when the button is pressed, nothing more than that.

Have you had some hand on experiene with the 7100H? I like the idea for when I'm wearing gloves on cold night outings. I like also how you can turn off the vibration when its not necessary. How do you like this model? I'm guessing its exactly like the 1900NCP, except the vibration feature and the receiver has no on/off button.


----------



## LouCastle

tuffloud1 said:


> I was thinking that may be the case. The only reason i asked is because i read a review and the reviewer was stating that it was "junk" because even when the collar is off, the transmitter still vibrated giving a "false reading". After reading the Dogtra description again, it couldn't be any more clear. The transmitter vibrates when the button is pressed, nothing more than that.


Sounds as if this reviewer didn't understand the purpose of the vibration. As the saying goes, "When all else fails RTFM." 




tuffloud1 said:


> Have you had some hand on experiene with the 7100H? I like the idea for when I'm wearing gloves on cold night outings. I like also how you can turn off the vibration when its not necessary. How do you like this model? I'm guessing its exactly like the 1900NCP, except the vibration feature and the receiver has no on/off button.


Yes, I've used one. Except for the vibration in the transmitter that lets you know that you did indeed press the button, the collar is the same as the 1900. As you said, you can turn the TX vibe off when you don't need it. Both receivers have on/off switches. It's not a button, instead it's a magnetic switch. The TX has a magnet under a red dot on it. You hold that against the red dot on the RX to turn it on and off. I recommend it for situations where people are wearing gloves that cut down on the ability to "feel" whether or not a button has been pressed. We rarely need gloves here in So Cal but many of the police K−9 handlers that I work with really like the feature.


----------



## TechieDog

I have seen that you can get short or long terminals for the TriTronics e-collars but how about the Dogtra? Do the Dogtra collars come with longer terminals for dogs with heavy coats or can they be ordered? For anyone here with the 1900 and GSD's, Is it an issue at all for your dog(s)?
I just got the 1900 but have not tried it on the dog yet and was just curious.


----------



## LouCastle

ALL quality brands of Ecollars offer interchangeable contact points. If you ask your dealer at the time of purchase for longer (or shorter) contact points, most will supply them (as an exchange for the standard length points) without extra charge. You can purchase them after the initial sale from the manufacturers. Some vendors have them as well. I use 3/4" with my GSD's. A couple of times on dogs with extremely thick coats, I've had to use the 1" ones.


----------



## TechieDog

Ah, thanks Lou. I did ask about when I ordered it but they told me I wouldn't need longer contact points. I'll try the contacts that came with the collar (though they look short) and if I need to get longer ones I guess I will have to order some from Dogtra.


----------



## jmoney

Instead of starting a new thread I thought I would just update this one.

Over the last few years I have had nothing but issues with the dogtra collars. The first model I used was the 280, I went through multiple as non of them were ever consistent(I used the light up indicator to show the vendor how inconsistent they were). After going back and forth they finally set me up with a 1900 NCP. This thing has better consistency, but the batteries just quit on me, especially the receiver, after a few weeks or months. Where I am training now they gave me the same I've never had an issue with them speech as well. So I offered that they test the consistency of some of their 280s, one of theirs (out of 5) also showed the same consistency issue mine did. Nobody else seems to have seem the battery issue I have and dogtra just sends back my unit saying its fixed, although it never is. 

Frankly, I'm done dealing with dogtra. I am wanting to see who else uses the pro series tri tronics collars and whether or not the 500 is worth the $50 dollar price jump over the 100 series.

I am fully aware that 100s of people use dogtra collars that are professionals, champions, etc., but from a simple durability, build quality, and dependability standpoint there is no way that I am going to trust this brand again. Especially not when every single duck hunter I know uses Tritronics exclusively, and not once in the last 18 years, Have I ever heard (or seen) one of them state they had a problem with their system. I have literally seen those things coated with ice and functioning properly.


----------

